
Hello Robots, Goodbye Fry Cooks - barredo
http://thequestionconcerningtechnology.blogspot.com.es/2013/01/hello-robots-goodbye-fry-cooks.html
======
ams6110
Reliability will be the key issue with these systems, and probably is the main
reason we have not seen these in wider use already. A restaurant kitchen is a
hostile environment for electronics and precision mechanisms, and if the
machine jams up at 12:05pm it's pretty much a disaster for the business.

A busy fast food restaurant will at peak times have four or five people
working in the kitchen. All probably making < $10/hr so that's about $50/hr as
your top labor rate for kitchen staff. Most of the rest of the day they will
have one or two people in working in the kitchen.

In place of this staff you will instead need an "operating engineer" who can
monitor, adjust, and if necessary quickly repair the machine. This person will
require more expensive training than a fry cook and will command a higher wage
or salary. You would also need to amortize the cost of the machine and its
maintenance and depreciation to an equivalent hourly rate in order to really
determine cost savings compared to human workers using simpler, cheaper
cooking equipment.

In a large industrial setting such as an automobile manufacturing plant,
robots are cheaper than highly-paid unionized laborors. In a smaller scale
environment with low-skill, low-paid labor, like a restaurant kitchen, I'm not
sure the case will be as clear cut.

~~~
truebecomefalse
What about consistent and hygienic gourmet food for the cost of a Big Mac? I
think the proported high quality of these roboticly produced burgers is a big
selling point. Fast food is awful and unhealthy maybe automation can give us
healthy and tasty food both quickly and cheaply.

